# The Yao Ming Thread



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*ming an all star?*

wasnt it about 10 days ago that everyone was crying about how a couple of billion chinese people were going to vote yao into the all star game?people were saying how it was a travesty and what was the commisioner going to do.well now its not looking like such a farce after all.i'm not saying he is one of the top 2 centers in the west,yet.but the gap is closing and there is no reason it wont continue,lets look at the competition;
1. shaq,if he is back totally he should be the starter,problem is he wont play so you will still need 2.
2.vlade,he deserves to go because he is the leader of the kings and he comes up big in big games although his overall numbers are modest
3.david robinson,not a factor,too old, too little production
4.michael olowakandi,some nights he puts up the numbers other nights he disappears.the word soft isnt stong enough to describe this guy.
5.erick dampier,has played well but isnt getting any pub and he needs to be more consistant.
6.yao ming,now it gets interesting.the last half a dozen games he has been great,he has shown that the scouting reports didnt describe this guys basketball i.q.,he needs to continue to build on what he has done for another couple of months.
i dont think by looing at this list that it is too far fetched that he will make the team as a backup,especially if shaq sits it out.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

you forgot Pau, Spain can vote now 2! and he owns Yao!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it is absolutely possible he will be starting in the All-Star game... and honestly, unless the Diesel comes back full strength, he might be deserving of it by the time the All-Star game rolls around.

Looks like the Rockets are learning how to get him the ball... and once he has it down low, he is nearly unstoppable...

I think we are seeing the beginning of something real special.. I jut hope that China doesnt mess his career up. I love watching him the other night..

Looks to me like he is gonna runaway with the ROY award, barring injury. Drew Gooden might put up similiar numbers, but their team records will give Ming the award.

If that Nachbar kid and Eddie Griffin step it up, with Francis and Mobley, this team could be a title contender within a couple years.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Imagine if the frontcourt voted in for the All-Star game for the West

C - Ming (7'5") , Shaq (7'1")
PF - Duncan (7'0") - Nowitski (7'0")
SF - Garnett (7'0")


Wow.. that is 35.5 feet of frontcourt...

It would be sweet to see the West run a squad of --

PG - Garnett
SG - Nowitski
SF - Duncan
PF - Shaq
C - Ming


That would be cool...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Imagine if the frontcourt voted in for the All-Star game for the West
> 
> C - Ming (7'5") , Shaq (7'1")
> ...


But they'd be outrun by the east.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Imagine if the frontcourt voted in for the All-Star game for the West
> 
> C - Ming (7'5") , Shaq (7'1")
> ...


No it wouldnt be sweet because we would be killed


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

If Ming keeps playing like he has been doing in the last couple of games, I don't see it as a problem for him to start in the All-Star game. Shaq hasn't done anything this year and I don't think he's going to play in it anyway (never does). Yao is the best choice.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Yao is great, no doubt bout it.*

name anyone else who's been shooting over 70% ?
and he's a rookie  

name another starting rookie who has a 70 % FG percentage?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Huge mistake if Ming's gonna be in the all star game. rookies should not be allowed to be in the all star game. rookies must pay their dues for at least one year. show them who's boss and what not.

granted he's a shoe in for the rookie/sophomore all star game but putting him in the all star game is a big mistake.

:naughty:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

don't tell Spartanfan2003.....but it's not just cause he's 7'5 either.:grinning:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Thread Merged*


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> don't tell Spartanfan2003.....but it's not just cause he's 7'5 either.:grinning:


*PMing Spartanfan2003*


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Aussies ahve always been able to vote. There's only 18 million of us, but you never saw Luc Longley start an all-star game, did you?

But maybe that's because he absolutely sucked!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well...Yao didn't exactly make it look like he belonged on the All-Star team today.

1-4 with 4pts


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> don't tell Spartanfan2003.....but it's not just cause he's 7'5 either.:grinning:


haha, believe what you want to believe. all I am gonna say is, when Wilt was that much taller than everyone in his rookie year, he lead the league in scoring, getting over 30ppg!




> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> rookies should not be allowed to be in the all star game.
> :naughty:


Not unless they are like Wilt the Stilt.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Well...Yao didn't exactly make it look like he belonged on the All-Star team today.
> 
> 1-4 with 4pts


Well, if you're 7'5" center that is shooting 75% from the field only gets 4 shots for the game, that is a problem with the guards, not the center.


----------

